# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY co2 for a 55 gallon? Is it reasonable/



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Is there some kind of DIY co2 contraption I can build for my 55 that would be effecient.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Is there some kind of DIY co2 contraption I can build for my 55 that would be effecient.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

It could be done....

But it would take a LOT of work and a LOT of mixture. If you didn't rotate out bottles every couple of days you would end up with algae problems. And after a few months of buying sugar and yeast you could probably pay for a pressurized system.









----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, RFUGF, DIY CO2

Crypts lutea, cilita and wendtii "bronze, "sunset" hygro, pennywort, wisteria and a banana plant









Soon to add XP-1 and ditch the RFUGF for Fluorite or Onyx Sand


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm not sure what your question perstains to. Yeast? DIY Reactor?

Anyways, after thinking about trying a yeast setup in my next tank, I researched it. I figured that using a pressurized tank is enevitable. There's not a way to do this cheaply. I figure once the system is purchased, filling the CO2 tanks on a yearly bassis should run me about $20 for a 120 gallon setup. Once you get past the initial sticker shock, maintenance of the system isn't that expensive.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Also, aquabatonic has a reactor on sale for $20 right now









------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

convicted,

I use yeast CO2 on my 55. I use a gallon jug for the generator and make the solution with 3 cups of sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast. My canister filter is the reactor. Depending on temperature, that will last anywhere from two weeks in the summer to a month in the winter.

I don't fret too much over exactly what the CO2 level is. If keeping a steady CO2 concentration is important to you then you shouldn't be using DIY at all.


Roger Miller


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Yes I was asken about yeast.
So I guess I can just wait to get a job so I can buy a pressurized syastem. 
Im only 16 so I havent had a chance to get a job yet.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i started working when i was 14, what have you been doing for the past 2 years?? ;-)

JP


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I am using 2 2L soda bottle as my yeast reactor for my 66G tank. For each bottle I use: 2 cups of sugar, 1/2 tsp of yeast, a little pinch of baking soda. I connected the reactor to a diy co2 reactor, the design can be found here 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm

I mix new mixture for both of the bottles weekly. I do it that often because I want the co2 level to be more stable. (I got about 15ppm co2)

Hope this helps~

Steven










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I used the DIY yeast method on my 55 gallon until recently when I finally upgraded to bottled CO2. I think it is possible and it worked pretty well for me for some time. If you find you are not getting sufficient CO2, just reduce surface agitation and you should be fine, just be careful, it is possible to crash your PH even with a DIY on a 55 gallon with too little surface agitation and low KH. I used a single coke bottle with 2 cups of sugar and a full packet of dry yeast, hooked it up 24 hours after mixing it and it lasted up to 3 weeks. If you find you need more you can always add another bottle. Gotta admit, it's sooo nice now to have the bottled setup, so much less work and PH swings.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## ODwyerPW (Aug 27, 2003)

I used 2 2L Bottles for my 120gal Planted Tank. Would alternate the weeks I put a new bottle on so that I never had both 2L Bottles go weak at the same time. So every week I'd put 1 new bottle on.

That said. I am quite happy to have a 20lb CO2 tank now.

I'd rather be in New Zealand

[This message was edited by ODwyerPW on Wed August 27 2003 at 11:51 AM.]


----------

